# .308 varmint gun for big game



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Would this gun work well for big game even though it is labeled a varmint gun? http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... &item_num= 
Perhaps the riflings in this gun are set for lighter rounds? Anyone have any experience with this gun and heavier loads?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

a quick search yields no info on twist rate for this rifle, however most 308's stabilize 150 gr bullets without a problem. I've seen some that reject 180's but handle 165's. It'll kill anything in Utah given proper shot placement at the proper distances.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

A 24" Bull barrel that only weighs 6 pounds for less than $300.00 really has it's appeal. If it shoots like my .204 ruger in this same model then it would definitely be worth the money. 165 grains would be a good all around big game round if the twist can manage them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Single-shot break-action rifles have very light and simple receivers and are obviously inexpensive to make. The fact that it has a heavy barrel is the only reason that it is labeled a "varmint" rifle. If you don't mind a single shot, it would work fine for big game. NEF/H&R say the twist rate for their .308 barrels is the usual .308 Winchester standard of 1 in 10" - so it will shoot whatever .308 big game ammo you desire. http://www.handirifle.com/FAQ's.htm


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be interested in hearing a report on this rifle if you end up buying it.

Mikevanwilder was talking to me about a similar rifle shooting a .204 as well, but (if memory serves me correct) it was very temperature sensitive. It almost seemed that when the weather would heat up, it wouldnt shoot well at all. But during the cooler months, it shot well. Mike will probably have to fill in the missing info on this one.

Also, I'd agree with Frisco Pete on the 1 in 10" twist. And with a 24" barrel, you should be able to get decent accuracy on it as well.

Are you planning on shooting 165gr bullets? One thing I really like about .30 cal rifles is the plethora of available bullet weights and designs. If you need any 150 gr bullets, let me know. I have quite a few waiting to be loaded up that I just dont personally use for my .308. (I generally shoot 168gr bullets)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bax I have the H&R in .204 and it is the most accurate gun that I have ever shot. My shooting ability is pretty limited but I can destroy golf balls at 200 yards from a bench. I thought that the fact that it is a single shot would keep me from enjoying it but every single shot counts. I have never missed a prarie dog within visible range. Chambered in .204 those prarie dogs do some amazing acrobatics. If the .308 performes anything like my .204 then I would consider it to be the ultimate backcountry elk hunting rifle with the exception of the same gun chambered in .325wsm. I love the bull barrel concept and it adds confidence to my shooting cabability. Let the saving begin!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm glad that your .204 is performing well. I was just going by memory from what Mike told me a while ago, so who knows how close I was to exactly what he said? -Ov- 

You make a FANTASTIC point of making every shot count with a single shot. My pops bought me a 410 single shot as a boy and taught me to shoot with that before a pump gun. It really made me a better shot by doing that.

The idea of a single shot rifle for backcountry hunts is really appealing. I hope that you can get this rifle soon so that we can hear a report on it


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had 3 of those handi rifles and every one of them has had an ejection issue. They are accurate, but having to run a rod down the barrel to knock the spent shell out of the chamber is a pain in the A$$ after about 5 rounds. I had this problem in 30-30, 243 and 223. but for the price they are accurate little buggers. keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am about 200 rounds into my .204 and I have not encountered an ejection problem.... (knock on wood) So far I have $66.00 that my wife doesnt know about. Hopefully that money will accumulate a lot faster though so I can buy that gun and get it scoped and sighted in soon.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I better chime in, my cousin had the H&R in .204 and it did shoot accurately as long as the temp was above 25 degrees. It seemed that if the weather was colder than that it was off by quite a bit. As a coyote hunter that was very discouraging. He said he contacted the company and they informed him that the barrels are not tempered so extreme temps do affect them. 
As for the 308 it might be different and if you are using it for big game hunts will probably be okay even if it has the same problem.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I've had 3 of those handi rifles and every one of them has had an ejection issue. They are accurate, but having to run a rod down the barrel to knock the spent shell out of the chamber is a pain in the A$$ after about 5 rounds. I had this problem in 30-30, 243 and 223. but for the price they are accurate little buggers. keep us posted on what you do.


I had the same ejection issue as well on a .223 with Wolf ammo. Federal and Winchester were fine. After a while I did clean up the ejector claw with solvent and filed it very lightly. Throws the cheap Wolf ammo out just fine now.

Other than that, the H&R's are great little guns for the price.


----------

